
These cities are finishing strong as Amazon narrows down choice for new HQ - SQL2219
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/16/as-amazon-narrows-choice-for-hq2these-cities-finishing-strong.html?itx[idio]=6061611&ito=792&itq=0ca1c3eb-c8c8-4951-a54c-90ff436a65fd
======
siruncledrew
These are just a bunch of "what-ifs" from CNBC. Pretty "meh" overall.

